# Nice L Bracket for the R



## Ozarker (Oct 25, 2020)

I've been wanting to get an L bracket for my R, but don't want to spend a lot for an accessory like that. I'm a member of a Canon R Facebook group and one of the members mentioned this one that he got from ebay for $17: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alumi-Came...419545?hash=item2aea976fd9:g:fNkAAOSwU0Vdy2Vq

He also mentions an Arca Swiss adapter he found to use with it. Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Oct 25, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I've been wanting to get an L bracket for my R, but don't want to spend a lot for an accessory like that. I'm a member of a Canon R Facebook group and one of the members mentioned this one that he got from ebay for $17: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alumi-Came...419545?hash=item2aea976fd9:g:fNkAAOSwU0Vdy2Vq


Thanks for the link. I've been trying to find an L bracket or cage for my R5 with a BG-R10 battery grip. The additional height of the grip is an issue and I don't think my grip has the two pin holes in the bottom to keep the bracket from turning. I often use my Godox AD360ii 360 watt-sec flash on an L bracket but the flash is so heavy that it's a problem keeping it into position. I long for the days with my Metz 202 with the capacitors in the battery pack and a potato masher head but no one seems to make those anymore.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 25, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Thanks for the link. I've been trying to find an L bracket or cage for my R5 with a BG-R10 battery grip. The additional height of the grip is an issue and I don't think my grip has the two pin holes in the bottom to keep the bracket from turning. I often use my Godox AD360ii 360 watt-sec flash on an L bracket but the flash is so heavy that it's a problem keeping it into position. I long for the days with my Metz 202 with the capacitors in the battery pack and a potato masher head but no one seems to make those anymore.


I have an AD 360 I don't even use anymore because that joker is so big when you add that massive battery. It's a really nice flash, I've just been real happy with the smaller AD200's I got after that purchase. I have heard great things about Metz and the way it meters as compared to most other brands. Have a great day! BTW: I used to live in Mesquite, Nevada up until 2017. Spent 6 years there. Thankfully, gambling was never my thing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2020)

I bought a $5 one on Amazon for my SL2 and found it worked with my R but then bought a grip. It has built-in AS rails and width adjusts. I can open the battery door, swing out the lcd, and plug in accessories. Its ok for ordinary use, not heavy duty. I have not even considered it for my R5, I'm considering a grip for it but it does not need one as much as my R does due to my large hands.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I used to live in Mesquite, Nevada up until 2017. Spent 6 years there. Thankfully, gambling was never my thing.



Now there's a idea, a gambling app for a camera that uses the viewfinder or LCD. Put credit into the memory card to pay or store winnings.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 25, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Now there's a idea, a gambling app for a camera that uses the viewfinder or LCD. Put credit into the memory card to pay or store winnings.


Tiny slot machine. Every month Canon gives away an R5 to the tournament winner.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm waiting on the SmallRig bracket. 









SmallRig L-Bracket for Canon EOS R5 and R6 2976


SmallRig L-Bracket for Canon EOS R5 and R6 2976 attaches to the camera using a 1/4"-20 screw, with two anti-twist pins and rubber pad on the bottom preventing wiggles or scratches. Both the side plate and base plate are Arca compatible，allowing quick switch between horizontal and vertical...




www.smallrig.com


----------



## Bdbtoys (Oct 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm waiting on the SmallRig bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I picked up that one from Adorama quite a while ago (which has been on backorder since) and found it just shipped a few days ago. So won't be long to test it out.


----------



## CvH (Oct 26, 2020)

Sunwayfoto recently released the R5/6 L-bracket.

http://www.sunwayfoto.com/e_goodsDetail.aspx?gId=1521


----------



## Bdbtoys (Oct 26, 2020)

CvH said:


> Sunwayfoto recently released the R5/6 L-bracket.
> 
> http://www.sunwayfoto.com/e_goodsDetail.aspx?gId=1521



I looked at that one too, but it's $50 vs the SmallRig's $30. I still had it in my watch list just in case the SR preorder fell thru.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 26, 2020)

The great philosophical question is whether there will ever be an R bracket for the L lenses.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 26, 2020)

Of course, they are a bit more pricey than some of the ones listed here, but RRS is almost always a SOLID choice for fit, finish and durability.

It appears they are out of stock right now, but they do say they have an option for gripped R5/R6's....

Really Right Stuff Canon R5/6 L brackets (regular or with battery grip).


HTH,

cayenne


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Nov 7, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I have an AD 360 I don't even use anymore because that joker is so big when you add that massive battery. It's a really nice flash, I've just been real happy with the smaller AD200's I got after that purchase. I have heard great things about Metz and the way it meters as compared to most other brands. Have a great day! BTW: I used to live in Mesquite, Nevada up until 2017. Spent 6 years there. Thankfully, gambling was never my thing.


I still have my Metz 202, well actually three of them LOL but they were built before the Thyristor was developed and every shot took one full power charge unlike today's flash that can cut off the flash and save power. I've actually thought about seeing if one will still work and try it with my R5. The head was light as there were no capacitors in the unit. I often use the AD360 in a soft box and can shoot at f8 with ISO 100 in a room and that works great on a tripod with a remote trigger.

I agree with you on the weight of the battery but it's on your belt or I strap it to the tripod. The head is the issue but if you want to give everyone within 20 feet a sunburn, it does a pretty good job.


----------

